# Personalized HO Buildings for My Layout



## Wyatt2104 (Dec 28, 2009)

I've just downloaded some hand made HO Buildings from My Past, when I get around to building the Layout.
I'm still a newbie here, and looking for Tips.
I've added the Pics to My Album.
Hope this works?
Thanks


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The buildings are very well done. They can set the style for the layout. I am more interested in how buildings work with the layout than actually looking real. I like the individual taste when applied. It can even be a hotglued engine shed. Unfortunately model train magazines don't agree.


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

Pretty good for hand made. If you made the alamo more spaced out, you could run a train in between the wall and building thing


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Love it...great stuff. Like T-man said, I enjoy the look of an individual modeler's perspective rather than scale fidelity---that Alamo is sweet.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ho/ttothemoss (Aug 19, 2010)

good job nice pic's too


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

That Alamo model is beautiful!


----------



## CircusFreakGritz (Oct 27, 2010)

Wyatt2104 said:


> I've just downloaded some hand made HO Buildings from My Past, when I get around to building the Layout.
> I'm still a newbie here, and looking for Tips.
> I've added the Pics to My Album.
> Hope this works?
> Thanks


Nice stuff, but what is the significance of the name "Wellesley"? Are you referring to the town in Massachusetts, or the college?


----------



## Wyatt2104 (Dec 28, 2009)

*Wellesley*

The significance is that was the address of my childhood home.
and the Model is of the Home I grew up in.


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

You can't go wrong with an old west theme:thumbsup:


----------



## Wyatt2104 (Dec 28, 2009)

*Old West Theme*

Sort of fits my choice for the Handle I've taken
My Last name is Earp


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Wyatt2104 said:


> Sort of fits my choice for the Handle I've taken
> My Last name is Earp


Nice buildings Mr Earp.:thumbsup:

Now show us the pre war stuff.


----------



## MattyVoodoo (Oct 26, 2010)

Great job! Nice handmade buildings!


----------

